# OstaRX Question



## Ggeneral (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey, I was thinking about running your OstaRx in the future, but i've read that it can cause slight suppression. Is there anything to run during cycle alongside the Osta to prevent sides?

Thanks,
~Ggeneral


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2015)

assuming this is ostarine or mk-2866 I don't think anything is needed after. I ran it DURING post cycle therapy once and it was awesome.

Some clomid to be safe afterwards wouldn't kill you.  Never heard of it causing anything like gyno but adex wouldn't hurt either just in case.


----------



## Ggeneral (Feb 22, 2015)

Alright, thanks for the quick reply! Going to run it for 6 weeks and see what happens. I'll make sure to have clomid/adex on hand.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2015)

Just to be clear. Osta at 30mg ed. Adex in case you need it. Itchy nips take 1mg. Then .25mg eod after. Clomid is after you come off at 25mg per day for 4 weeks.


----------



## Ggeneral (Mar 31, 2015)

Would running Nolva with the Clomid be overkill?


----------



## goodfella (Mar 31, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to be clear. Osta at 30mg ed. Adex in case you need it. Itchy nips take 1mg. Then .25mg eod after. Clomid is after you come off at 25mg per day for 4 weeks.



POB spitten the acknowledge!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> Would running Nolva with the Clomid be overkill?


Kinda but there is some evidence to say it's suppresive. So run the Nolva clomid after if you think that's best.


----------



## Ggeneral (Mar 31, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kinda but there is some evidence to say it's suppresive. So run the Nolva clomid after if you think that's best.



What dosing do you think would be adequate for PCT after running Ostarine standalone?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> What dosing do you think would be adequate for PCT after running Ostarine standalone?


Probably just 25mg clomid 20mg nolva.


----------



## chez (May 4, 2015)

POB is right on the money with his replies to this subject.


----------

